# Does anyone know much about Xbox 360 Elites?



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm looking to upgrade my 360 to an Elite. A chap I work with is selling a brand new one he won in a raffle so the price is pretty good.

My only concern is checking the version (Jasper, Falcon etc.) as I know with the regular 360 this is quite important. How can I check this on an Elite or doesn't it matter?

Cheers.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Look through the little flap on the side of the box and check the amperage that's next to the barcode, if it's a Jasper it'll say 12.1A.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I knew that was the case for normal Xbox's but wasn't sure for the Elite. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have an Elite, what difference does the Jasper, Falcon chip make i thought all Elites were good, iv had no problems.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Id also like to know that, bought my Elite a few months ago and am finding it freezes in some games


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

robj20 said:


> I have an Elite, what difference does the Jasper, Falcon chip make i thought all Elites were good, iv had no problems.


As far as I'm aware, the newer Jasper chipset is less prone to the RROD which the earlier Falcon chipset suffers with.
The Jasper also is supposed to run quieter and cooler than the earlier models.


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty sure if the xbox is a 2009 or newer

0842X (on the box)

or has the 12.1A current rating you're good to go 



graeme_t said:


> As far as I'm aware, the newer Jasper chipset is less prone to the RROD which the earlier Falcon chipset suffers with.
> The Jasper also is supposed to run quieter and cooler than the earlier models.


The Jasper boards run quieter, draw less power (about half as much *the same as the Xenon/Zephyr ones at idle :doublesho ), and so far, as you mentioned has been less prone to RROD


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Excellente.

Well just waiting for the guy to get back to me on what the details are then I will be selling my Xbox 360


----------

